# Latches for doors on smoker



## ribwizzard

Ive noticed alot of builds using the de-sta-co type latch on the door on the smoking chamber. I am wondering why they are using the hold down style instead of the pull latch style. Is there an advantage that I am not considering?


----------



## daveomak

Wizard, morning....   Maybe to hold the door in the event the heat makes it change shape and leak ?? I really have no idea...   just a WAG.... Dave


----------



## ribwizzard

Ive already ordered the pull latch style, hope it works out o/k.


----------



## tjohnson

I'm interested in latches

Where did you order them from?

Todd


----------



## rocor98

1 - 4 units ...  Or more

http://www.shopfnc.com/destaco/pullact.htm.        Click on PDF for pull latch models ......

Usually on eBay :-)

Dirt cheap , but china source ...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/40323-Adjust...rk_Holding&hash=item3378cefd3f#ht_3100wt_1057



Ross


----------



## ribwizzard

Be careful on size, they look bigger in the pictures than they are. I ended up getting the de-sta-co 331ss and it is a nice size for smoking chamber. The 331ss is stainless steel and I paid $30.00 for it, the non stainless 331 you can get for about $18.00 on amazon with free shipping. Every where else it was alot higher. I shopped all over the place.


----------



## ribwizzard

I ment to say, you might want to go up one size from that for the smoke box. Im using it on a 120 gallon propane tank build.


----------



## haus of smoke

Many thanks for the handle ideas!

Now I can open and close my vertical smoker with just my elbow and knee!

And the door fits much tighter.

Tip: if you must drill a hole in your smoker and want to avoid the possibility of metal filings flying everywhere,

Pull all the racks out first
Apply a couple of layers of masking tape to drilling area - inside and outside.
Have a brave person hold half a large raw potato behind where you are drilling to catch all the metal filings.
De-burr and wipe it all down with a wet rag.
Secure with lock washers and Loctite[emoji]8482[/emoji] 263
Fire up the smoker to loosen any grease and wipe down again and rinse.













ElbowHandle.png



__ haus of smoke
__ Jun 13, 2013


















KneeHandle.jpg



__ haus of smoke
__ Jun 13, 2013






$4.99 at Harbor Freight


----------



## lionel47

I am on the Harbor Freight Web site but I can't locate the clamps you show in the pictures.  What are they called?


----------



## haus of smoke

They be called Toggle Clamps

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=toggle+clamps

White lithium grease seems to work best at keeping them working smoothly.


----------



## florida smoker

The rubber foot doesnt melt?


----------

